# Be gone for a few days



## shadetree_1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey folks,

I'll be gone for a few days the first of the week, got to go up to our home in the White Mountains of Arizona and open the house, hook up the water, turn on the gas and clean it out, it's been almost 5 years since Linda has been able to go up and see her house and her "stuff' as she calls it, before the lung transplant she could not survive up there at 8,200 ft and since the transplant she's had such a hard time of it she was never healthy enough to go up until now so I'll get it ready for her and take her up on the 2nd of July for the 4th, depending on how she does up there I may get a little time to go out and get a little bit of Spalted Aspen and Gamble Oak Burl or Alligator Juniper Burl, we'll just have to see how she does up there.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 22, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'll be gone for a few days the first of the week, got to go up to our home in the White Mountains of Arizona and open the house, hook up the water, turn on the gas and clean it out, it's been almost 5 years since Linda has been able to go up and see her house and her "stuff' as she calls it, before the lung transplant she could not survive up there at 8,200 ft and since the transplant she's had such a hard time of it she was never healthy enough to go up until now so I'll get it ready for her and take her up on the 2nd of July for the 4th, depending on how she does up there I may get a little time to go out and get a little bit of Spalted Aspen and Gamble Oak Burl or Alligator Juniper Burl, we'll just have to see how she does up there.



Enjoy Yourself- Sounds like a fun trip.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 22, 2014)

Hope all goes well for the both of ya up there Joe !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 22, 2014)

Enjoy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 22, 2014)

Joe, I hope you locked your wood yard up tight and put the mean dogs out to guard your stash from @Tclem . Now that he knows you're going to be gone it'll be easy pickens

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 22, 2014)

Enjoy Joe! That sounds might nice this time of year....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 22, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Enjoy Joe! That sounds might nice this time of year....


 
It is, when it's 110 here it's only 80 there, don't need AC, just open the windows and let the breeze blow through, it's just fantastic!! In 30 seconds I can be in the woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 22, 2014)

h


manbuckwal said:


> Joe, I hope you locked your wood yard up tight and put the mean dogs out to guard your stash from @Tclem . Now that he knows you're going to be gone it'll be easy pickens


 
I have 2 Dobbies here that just can't stand Rednecks from MS with hair between their toes, so I'm not worried about the Ironwood, if Tony shows up here he'll go home with less than he came here with ! The bad part about that is, I'll have to dispose of the parts and pieces he left behind!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I have 2 Doobies here

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2014)

Joe I hope Linda fares well up there. We know you're already too high before you even leave but joking aside hopefully she won't encounter any problems.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


>



Maybe Joe was going to have two Doobies and wait for Tony ????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Doobies? Are they cousins to scooby?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Maybe Joe was going to have two Doobies and wait for Tony ????



Sounds like he already had some...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 22, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Doobies? Are they cousins to scooby?



They are probably Scooby snacks .......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


>


 
There was a time in my life when I came back from Nam that I would smoke anything I could get my hands on, and I did love my Hash, but those times are a long time past, but there are a memory or two or three.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Alligator Juniper Burl? I'm interested in that....


Have a great time up there. I hope Linda does well there and you're able to go more often. It's always good to get away for a few days....

Cheers mate...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Joe I hope Linda fares well up there. We know you're already too high before you even leave but joking aside hopefully she won't encounter any problems.


 
I think she will be fine after all she does not have the lungs of a 40 year smoker anymore, I asked her if she was scared about being able to breath up there (because she was in the past) but she said she feels great and is not worried at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 22, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Doobies? Are they cousins to scooby?


 
Scoobies alter ego, yes for sure.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Doobies, Dobbies at this point it's all the same, must have had something else on my feeble mind, like the 5 hr drive and what to take with me, hope I remember everything.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> hope I remember everything.



Special delivery for Joe . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Note self, MUST NOT FORGET THE TWINKIES

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 22, 2014)

Hope you will put some photos, i like seeing nice landscapes. Glad that your wife is OK.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 22, 2014)

Hope y'all have fun and she handles it well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 22, 2014)

Enjoy the trip, Joe! And, even more than that, I hope Linda does well when you take her up there!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 22, 2014)

Joe, sounds like a loving and memorable 4th of July weekend coming up for a deserving couple. Enjoy and bring back plenty of pictures and maybe some timber.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 22, 2014)

Joe - Enjoy your trip. Glad to see she's up to it. It has to be fantastic for both of you to get back there. Enjoy and make the most of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just got back from the mountain after prepping the house for Linda, hauled back a few pieces of wood and have pictures of the house and a few burls I found,the first burl pictures believe it or not is about 3'x4' on a 5' dia old growth Ponderosa Pine, yes pine and the others burls are all Gamble Oak, these are all about 1 mile from my house, the inside pics of the house are pretty dark but you can see some of the goodies on the walls

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Pictures of the house

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 25, 2014)

The first pic is what a 400# Black Bear leaves behind when scare him off as you drive in. The other 2 pics are what Aspen ( a normal white wood) looks like when much like Kevins fantastic FBE , the bugs get to it, nice huh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

